# Happy Birthday Medvedya:-)



## Hot Space (Sep 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday you old fart 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 3, 2005)

Ah, middle age. 
Oh, and Happy Birthday.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 4, 2005)

Happy b-day, Med! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Many happy returns!


----------



## Erich (Sep 4, 2005)

many more for you Med ~ 8) H. Birthday !


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 4, 2005)

Happy happy happy...........


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 25, 2005)

Where he'd go  

Hot Space


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

He just reappeared this weekend. 
He's been busy lately. With some pretty cool stuff too.


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 25, 2005)

What's her name he-he and does she have a friend  

Hot Space


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 25, 2005)

Lots of friends from what I can tell. 
It's some kind of reenactment group. They're called the 2nd Guards, and they dress as WWII Soviet troops. Med posted a link in the Admins forum. See the thread "I'm back". They even have a T-34 tank and a German Tiger. It looks pretty wild. 

Oh, and he's been working at a militaria museum too. Also cool.


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 25, 2005)

Say what? That sounds really cool 8) 

No wonder I don't really see him around here much these day's.

Hot Space


----------

